# Small roaster



## Roasting newbie (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi,

i am looking to to start roasting coffee for home use on a small sample roaster.

having read through some fantastic posts on all things coffee I have seen that the quest M3 looks like a good place to start. The issue I have is finding a supplier I know that I can trust with a view to purchasing one.

however I was hoping I could take some advice from the more experienced among you that are already roasting whether for personal or commercial use on either this machine or an alternative option that would be good to consider.

thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

One for sale in 'for sale' thread. You will have up increase your posts to be able to access that section but only by four more posts.


----------



## Roasting newbie (Oct 10, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> One for sale in 'for sale' thread. You will have up increase your posts to be able to access that section but only by four more posts.


Ok thanks will post a couple of times and take a look


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> One for sale in 'for sale' thread. You will have up increase your posts to be able to access that section but only by four more posts.


I think that one went within days. The OP will be hard pressed to find one, but if you do see one...snap it up quick, don't delay.

Ignore the Chinese seller with a big photo of his roasters, that way lies problems. Get a roaster from a UK company or used, where you know it's going to work. if it's for commercial use, the Quest M3 is not designed for that and the batch size is too small. For commercial use 1kg will get you started economically, in terms of seeing if you like roasting, gaining experience, getting some customers and then making a good decision on getting next larger roaster as the business expands. The right 1kg roaster will be able to do from 4-5kg per hour.


----------

